# CNYOS show pictures



## cnycharles (Oct 27, 2014)

I've been editing and uploading pictures from the show a few weeks back. I don't have all the descriptors but they can be found by going to this link
http://cnyos.org/showpics/index.php and clicking the link for the 2014 show pictures; 

enjoy!
Charles


----------



## monocotman (Oct 28, 2014)

great photos - love the awarded charlie and helenae!
David


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks! Lighting is a big challenge there. Extra lights in the sales and display areas can make things more muddled because there are skylights, spotlights and little spots by the displays already. (And dark everywhere))


----------



## Denver (Oct 28, 2014)

wow, that jewel orchid (picture #25) is incredible!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey Charles- Any idea what the phrag hybrid is (pic 43)? Looks like a kovachii hybrid (pretty nice shape). If it is a KV hybrid, guessing it belongs to Piping Rock.
http://cnyos.org/showpics/displayimage.php?album=12&pid=524#top_display_media


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello Linus, yes and yes! The first one that's shown with the phrag andreetae in the bottom left corner is phrag ekolu quintal, which is peruflora's spirit x d'alessandroi. The second one which is not quite as bob and has pinched petals and more white is phrag Suzanne decker 'piping rock's RI#2' which is cape sunset x kovachii


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures!


----------

